# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Badanie ana

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam takie pytanko: w czerwcu robiłam badania ANA1 wynik dodatni, ANA2 wynik typ świecenia ziarnisty w mianie 1:640, ANA3 wynik ujemny. Badania były robione z powodu podejrzenia tocznia. Reumatolog stwierdził na razie nieznaną chorobę tkanki łącznej czy jakoś tak (ponieważ jest to wczesne stadium). Na początku lipca złapałam infekcje i miałam 40 stopni gorączki, lekarz rodzinny poradził mi żebym zrobiła 3 tyg. po tej infekcji kontrolne ANA2 i ANA3. ANA2 wyszło typ świecenia ziarnisty i chromosomów w mianie 1:640, a ANA3 wszystko ujemne prócz DFS70 wynik 120(+++ silnie dodatni). Czy ktoś mi może powiedzieć co to jest za wskaźnik? Na jaką chorobę może wskazywać? Dodam że od 2 miesięcy biorę Arechin. Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## gamewial

Przeciwciała DFS70 są odpowiedzialne za ok. 10% dodatnich wyników przeciwciał przeciwjądrowych (ANA).

----------


## Malgos

Czy ktoś z Państwa potrafi coś więcej powiedzieć na temat współwystępowania tychże przeciwciał DSF70 z Przeciwciałami przeciwjadrowymi? Prosiłabym o pomoc, dotyczy to mojej 4 letniej coreczki, pozdrawiam

----------

